# slooow flush and clogging toilet



## hoz49 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm a painter by trade but try to do my own plumbing if it's simple enough. 

I've got an old toilet (probably 30+ years) that flushes slooow. It also clogs. A plunger will break it on thru but it's not good to have to plunge everytime. I sent the toilet auger down several times and thought it was fixed each time but the next flush with paper won't go down. 

Is there anything else I can do? Is the toilet just too limed up or worn out?


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

pull it and see if there is anything jammed in the bottom..sometimes there will be stuff that an auger can not get out..keep in mind once you move that toliet around you will have to rebuild the tank as the gasket will leak...but after 30+years you got your money out of it...i have seen sometimes you cant get stuff out


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A gallon of Calcisolv and some patience will probably do the trick.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

After 30 years maybe you should just go buy a new toilet instead of wasting time and energy on something that's not only shot but uses lots of water.

Just a thought

Mike


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Proper venting, a good cleaning of the lines, & definetly a new toilet should clear that issue right up


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there enough water in the tank?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

How often does it clog/back-up?

Occasionally: Toothbrush in the bend.

Consistently: Obstruction in the waste line BEFORE sink and tub/shower Y's into it.

For $150.00 or less, it all can be replaced with a respectable Tank, Bowl, Supply Line and Ring.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The toilet in my powder room is a Crane that was installed when my house was built in 1956, it works just fine after a Calcisolv treatment six years ago.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> it works just fine after a Calcisolv treatment six years ago.


How does a Calcisolve treatment work?
Is that something for a DIY or should you hire someone?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Prime candidate for a new low flush toilet. We had an old old toilet. Replaced it with a double flush toto. Best thing I've done to the bathroom to date.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bought a new toilet and pulled the old toilet this AM. It isn't as old as I thought, more like 6-8 yrs! Anyway found a quarter, a dime in the jet and a piece of broken glass swiveling at the outlet! Removed the stuff and reset the toilet. Flushed fine several times even with 4 "log rolls" of paper. Evidently the glass was holding the paper back but a plunger would force it thru. 

My tenant has an "idiot" son who probably is the culprit. I didn't charge her this time but let her know next time it was going to get expensive. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## atlassdrain (Nov 16, 2010)

thank god for idiot sons.......lol


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i got my money on the vent being cloged


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)




----------

